# nasty weather comfort food



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

elk chili, kidney beans and from scratch cornbread is all i'm doin today. cold and rainy over here. oh yeah, and a little Jack and Water.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

From Tx and a bowl of chili. Must be good.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

smooth move said:


> .... oh yeah, and a little Jack and Water.


Water?? What's the water for?? Sippin Jack is smooootthhhh!!!! Its the Chile that should bite. Just say'in. Looks mighty good.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Made a pot of deer meat chili myself! Elk chili sounds good as well.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh Wow! Good eats there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Looks good. I would imagine Elk makes good chili -- it's certainly tasty every other way I've had it.


----------

